# Monster channel cat!



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Me and the wife went down to the hill the other day and caught a few good ones. Only targeting big fish we landed several in the 30s and upper 20s. Our biggest cat was a monster 33.6lb channel cat. 

We have the big catfish figured out over there..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fatties!!!! Fine job as always!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Glenn! good pictures of some big ol' cats...


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm doing SOMETHING wrong! My wife and I catfish all the time. 20-30 weeks a year. We NEVER catch fish like those. A 12lb flathead was our largest... :-(


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

You caught them around here? How?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Pond


----------



## 500mike (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice channels ..


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Some big Cats there - nice job to you and the misses! :thumbsup:


----------

